# Budgie Weight?



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi guys. How much is an Australian budgie supposed to weigh? I just purchased a gram scale so I can keep track of June’s weight.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The ideal weight for an Australian (American/Pet type) budgie is often between 25 -39+ grams, averaging 35, based on body size. 

English budgies average is around 45 grams with it ranging from 42 grams to 60 grams depending on body size.

However, there is a gray area where bone structure can qualify.
When in doubt check the keel bone in relation to the breast muscle. An overweight budgie, for the bone structure may not be a good flyer. 

Watch your bird fly around the room and then roost. If the budgie exhibits heavy breathing, then the weight is a little heavy.*


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks, June weighs 35 grams. Nice and healthy!🥰😇🦜


----------

